# 6' extension rule



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

how many of yall still use one? i have metal tapes and several fatmaxes, but i still find myself reaching for my extension rule. most of the carpenters i have come across lately don't even own one. i finished out the windows in my church, and i don't know how long it would have taken me to trim them out if i hadn't had it.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

is that those wooden fold up things?


----------



## EyeLevelTrimmer (Feb 7, 2007)

I have one but haven't used it in a few years.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How many do you need? I have plenty, even collect them. Beats a tape for precision any day.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> How many do you need? I have plenty, even collect them. Beats a tape for precision any day.



Thats for sure. How do you do Finish or Cabinet work without one?


----------



## KGB (Jan 4, 2007)

I Have Four Of Them All 8' Rulers. I Cant Work With Out Them .

I Do A Lot Trim And That All I Use.
Yes I Do Have 25' Tape


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have never used one... Besides to poke at my brother when I was a little brat.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I have one and need it for finish work.............I think that they are very handy for accurate inside measurements. Those of you that do not use it.........how do you make those inside measurements.......with what tool?...........just curious.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

When I was just learning way back when, I used to always have one tucked into the "ruler" pocket in my carpenter's pants. I found one lying around my shop last year when I was cleaning and organizing. Kind of like a nostalgia item now to me.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

Different rules for different situations.

I keep a standard 25' tape measure hanging on the rim of my pocket, which I use for almost everything.

A 35' Fat Max (brick) in my toolbox for reaching 10' or 12' across midair. 

A 100' metal tape for bigger measurements.

A sonic measure for estimating room sizes.

An extending folding rule for precise measuring.

A 6 inch ruler for measuring small parts.

The only one I almost never use is the 100' tape, but they are all invaluable when I need them. I use the folding rule mostly for trim and cabinet work, and for tile. I also keep 2 speed squares (reg. and large), a framing square, combo square, bevel and drywall square. And probably a couple of measuring devices I'm not thinking of right now cuz I have the flu and I'm tired. Oh wait, my laser level. I think that about covers it. 

So anywayz... yep, have folding rule and use it regularly.


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

i use my 6 foot rule for most all my window and door work. i also use it for all my inside measurements. i have some rules that my grandfather used when he was working. he was a mason. he gave me his two rules and his mahogony level. his rules have a standard rule on one side and brick and block mortar lines on the back.


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

I think my first introduction to remodeling was due to a 2' metal ruler. Me and a couple of the guys were always fighting (for fun, but sometimes we got hurt), and we were always trying to push the envelope. I threw a 2' metal ruler at my friend's head, and when he ducked, it stuck into the wall.

Needless to say, I was introduced to drywall repair shortly thereafter.:w00t:


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

MKamis said:


> I think my first introduction to remodeling was due to a 2' metal ruler. Me and a couple of the guys were always fighting (for fun, but sometimes we got hurt), and we were always trying to push the envelope. I threw a 2' metal ruler at my friend's head, and when he ducked, it stuck into the wall.
> 
> Needless to say, I was introduced to drywall repair shortly thereafter.:w00t:




Ahh......using the carpenter's square as a boomerang......:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

RussellF said:


> I have one and need it for finish work.............I think that they are very handy for accurate inside measurements. Those of you that do not use it.........how do you make those inside measurements.......with what tool?...........just curious.


I use tick sticks....................


----------

